# Diana Walstead- No Filtration needed?



## Aquamom (Mar 11, 2013)

I read that with the DIana Walstead method no filtration is needed, aside from a powerhead for water flow. What do you guys think of this? I am upgrading from a 28-75 gallon tank. I have an aquaclear70 and an air bubbler. Can I just reuse them for water flow and not even have to buy a new filter?

http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2008/09/diana-walstads-el-natural-approach-to.html


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

In my 35 Gal, I just had a maxi jet 400, with a sponge over the intake (one of those big ones like in the shrimp filters). I didn't see any spikes. Measured until i was satisfied. I think once the plants are established, then that holds true somewhat. It'll also depend on your bio load. I just have guppies in the tank...introduced incrementally, and I switched to an eheim 2213 because I didn't like the look of the huge sponge in the tank. 

The maxi jet served to move water (the outlet hooked to a pipe, and then an outflow tube like the eheim filters) from one end of the tank to the other, and the sponge did the filtration. I did seed the sponge in an established tank for a while though.

That's the closest I got to 'no filter' in a planted.

I think if you have atleast a moderate amount of plants, and a low bio load, it should be safe with the AC70. However, I'm just extrapolating based on my experience with a 35 and guppies. Maybe you could borrow a filter from another hobbyist here for a couple of weeks until your plants get established in the new tank, and then go to just the AC70?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

The purpose of a filter is to provide a surface area for bacteria to colonize. Your plants and substrate can also serve that purpose.

In this tank:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36822

I use an HOB filter with the filter media removed. As you can see, it works just fine, provided you match the bioload to your plant load.

For your particular situation, how do you plan on cycling the new tank?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

just be well planted and do not over stock and take it slow


----------



## Aquamom (Mar 11, 2013)

solarz said:


> The purpose of a filter is to provide a surface area for bacteria to colonize. Your plants and substrate can also serve that purpose.
> 
> In this tank:
> 
> ...


I have a cycled 28 gallon right now, which is leaking so I replaced (with a 90g). I was just going to move everyone over. Now in my new 90g I was planning on using a capped soil for substrate, where I a currently just using gravel. I understand the bacteria lives on the the substrate, so I was going to fill a glass vase with the old gravel to sit in the new tank for a while. Also, there are a lot of plants I am moving over. I'll also use my HOB filter from my 28g on my 90g until it is set. I will be adding everything new very slowly. I currently have one angel, 2 platies (had some die) 5 corydoras, and a pleco. Not a huge load. They are all pretty hardy fish too. Does this sound ok?


----------



## Aquamom (Mar 11, 2013)

pyrrolin said:


> just be well planted and do not over stock and take it slow


Yes i made the mistake of adding too quickly on my first tank and had a lot of losses  I will take this one verrrry slow!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

if putting a container of used gravel in the new tank, you should do something like put an air stone or water pump to help keep the circulation in that container of gravel or most of that bacteria will just die off.

I put containers of gravel in a new tank before from the old tank and it does help.


----------



## Aquamom (Mar 11, 2013)

Good idea! I have an extra bubbler I can throw in there. I just found the Diana walstad ebook online! http://www.mediafire.com/?wkzeeaznmjm

So excited because I couldn't find one anywhere! Turning my tank into it's own little ecosystem will be fun


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Aquamom said:


> I just found the Diana walstad ebook online!


LOL...I had to read it about 3 times before stuff started sinking in. Now, I keep a copy on my aquarium stand. Its a good reference point, but can be overwhelming when reading the first time. I read it cover to cover the first time, and came away going 'Huh!!!'. 

I only got into planted tanks this year, and, while its been challenging at times, its also extremely rewarding. Way better than buying plastic plants from petsmart 

Good luck!

Al.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Aquamom said:


> I have a cycled 28 gallon right now, which is leaking so I replaced (with a 90g). I was just going to move everyone over. Now in my new 90g I was planning on using a capped soil for substrate, where I a currently just using gravel. I understand the bacteria lives on the the substrate, so I was going to fill a glass vase with the old gravel to sit in the new tank for a while. Also, there are a lot of plants I am moving over. I'll also use my HOB filter from my 28g on my 90g until it is set. I will be adding everything new very slowly. I currently have one angel, 2 platies (had some die) 5 corydoras, and a pleco. Not a huge load. They are all pretty hardy fish too. Does this sound ok?


Are you able to have both tanks running at the same time while you do the move?

If so, it would be safer to setup the substrate on your new tank, move and plant half your plants (move the floating ones before the rooted ones), and wait a few days before moving the rest of the plants and the fish over.

The idea is to minimize disturbance in your current tank and ensure that the new tank has a stable biofilter before putting your fish in.

If you can't do the above, you can still move everything over. Rooted plants usually take a while to re-establish themselves, but floating plants have no such problems. So if you have a lot of mosses, duckweed, or hornwort, you should be safe.


----------



## Aquamom (Mar 11, 2013)

Ya Mlevi it looks technical! But fun, I did ecology in university so this stuff fascinates me 

Solarz I will do that, move the plants first. Thanks for the idea!


----------

